# What does bentonite do again?



## abefroman (Jan 1, 2011)

What does bentonite do again?

Just help to clear it?


----------



## Tom (Jan 1, 2011)

Look on the main page for all of those answers under
Wine Wikipedia 
Wine words and their meanings

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8465

_

Bentonite
A fining agent made of clay and used primarily for clearing white wines of sediment remaining in suspension.

_


----------



## cpfan (Jan 1, 2011)

Tom said:


> Bentonite
> A fining agent made of clay and used primarily for clearing white wines of sediment remaining in suspension.


Not the best description of bentonite that I have seen. For one thing, it is also used in some red wines. It's primary use is removing protein haze.

Kit manufacturers recommend that it be used pre fermentation because the lift provided by CO2 helps it to circulate thru the must/wine, thus requiring less bentonite. It also provides nucleation points for the yeast during fermentation.

I believe that bentonite conflicts with something used with grapes...perhaps pectic enzyme??

Steve


----------



## Wade E (Jan 1, 2011)

Steve is right in the fact that these 2 should not be added at the same time and should be 12 hours apart.


----------



## abefroman (Jan 1, 2011)

Wade E said:


> Steve is right in the fact that these 2 should not be added at the same time and should be 12 hours apart.




DOH!!!!

What should I do if I added them together?


----------



## Wade E (Jan 1, 2011)

Just add another 1/2 of what you added after 12 hours hours. Pectic enzyme will settle out so too much isnt really possible unless you dump the whole bottle in and even then it probably wouldnt do anything. I dont think it renders all ofn the enzymes useless but probably does burry some.


----------



## abefroman (Jan 1, 2011)

Wade E said:


> Just add another 1/2 of what you added after 12 hours hours. Pectic enzyme will settle out so too much isnt really possible unless you dump the whole bottle in and even then it probably wouldnt do anything. I dont think it renders all ofn the enzymes useless but probably does burry some.



Thanks!


----------

